# Caliris elegans



## sufistic (Mar 8, 2010)

Family: Tarachodidae

Sub-Family: Caliridinae

Genus: _Caliris_

Species: _Caliris elegans_ (Giglio-Tos, 1915)

Distribution: Malay Peninsula, Sumatra, Borneo

Wild-caught adult female:












Her ooth laid today. We'll have to wait and see whether it's fertile or not.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool. Nice looking species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 9, 2010)

She looks good, did she just lay the ooth? It looks fresh. Strike that, just reread it!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool, Shaik!



Best of luck with them!


----------



## sbugir (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the ooth. Looks like a piece of buttered popcorn. Good luck w/ them  

Haha, yeah Chase, a cheeseball  .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I like the ooth. Looks like a piece of buttered popcorn. Good luck w/ them


Good luck, I was think cheese ball...


----------



## revmdn (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2010)

yea, piece of corn with syrup on it! yumm


----------



## sufistic (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah guys it does look yummy. I'm just wondering whether it's fertile or not.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2010)

Time will tell, I got one not to long ago, I wonder how long it takes to hatcH?


----------



## sufistic (Mar 10, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Time will tell, I got one not to long ago, I wonder how long it takes to hatcH?


Does your ooth look the same as mine Becky? I'm not sure how long it takes for this species to hatch. This is the first time I'm keeping this species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2010)

yea exactly alike, wonder if their fake? hahahahhahahahaha



That would be a hoot! But the person I got it from, doesn't make them!


----------



## sufistic (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah I know where you got the ooth from


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 13, 2010)

Got 2 and they look the same. Well the one that I think is newer laid looks the same, like a butt end of a popcorn kernel that didn't fully expand. The other, presumably older one is much browner.

Like yours, I bet they only contain 20 ova or so...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2010)

It would be really neat if they all hatch for us, heres to hoping!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 17, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Got 2 and they look the same. Well the one that I think is newer laid looks the same, like a butt end of a popcorn kernel that didn't fully expand. The other, presumably older one is much browner.
> 
> Like yours, I bet they only contain 20 ova or so...


Well, I'm glad I guessed incorrectly...I have about 51 new hatchlings!


----------



## sufistic (Mar 17, 2010)

That's just awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2010)

Wahoo!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! 16 or 17 more today...so not bad from such a little ooth!  will post some pics later.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 19, 2010)

A short video to show the aggressiveness of this species. Pardon the lighting, the video is kinda dark.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2010)

What is it after?


----------



## sufistic (Mar 19, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> What is it after?


Turkistan roach.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for posting that video. I was planning on keeping them well fed anyway, but I will make sure there's daily feeding! I put some FFs in on the evening of day 1 after separating them into smaller groups and there were already a few hunting and eating.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 30, 2010)

Just to update how mine are doing so far...

...not very well.  I only have 6 or 7 left. It got very dry here in the past week ~25% or so, and I think the humidity in the tubs has varied too much. Feeding has also confused me a little. They seemed to be able to take either mels or hydei, but after a few days, they started dropping like flies. Cannibalism doesn't seem to be the problem since all are accounted for and none are visibly damaged. Temperature might also be an issue. The tub with the most survivors is at roughly 85F during the daytime, most of the others were cooler down to 75F or so.

The 2nd ooth hasn't hatched and doesn't look like it will.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 31, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Just to update how mine are doing so far...
> 
> ...not very well.  I only have 6 or 7 left. It got very dry here in the past week ~25% or so, and I think the humidity in the tubs has varied too much. Feeding has also confused me a little. They seemed to be able to take either mels or hydei, but after a few days, they started dropping like flies. Cannibalism doesn't seem to be the problem since all are accounted for and none are visibly damaged. Temperature might also be an issue. The tub with the most survivors is at roughly 85F during the daytime, most of the others were cooler down to 75F or so.
> 
> The 2nd ooth hasn't hatched and doesn't look like it will.


Sorry to hear that kamakiri. Although I'm only rearing one adult female at the moment, I think you're right that humidity is the problem. Temperature seems fine to me.


----------

